# SS 11.09.21 - Chadwick #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
George Chadwick (1854 - 1931)*

*Symphony no. 2 in B flat major, op. 21*

I. Andante non troppo - Allegro con brio
II. Allegretto scherzando
III. Largo e maestoso - Allegro no troppo - Tempo primo
IV. Allegro molto animato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

American George Chadwick is up this week with his second symphony. This extremely engaging romantic work was first performed in its entirety in 1886 with Chadwick conducting the Boston Symphony. Although there is nothing remotely American about the work, Chadwick certainly established himself as the pre-eminent American composer with this work which was a great achievement for an American composer at the time. There are at least four recordings of the work and although the Jarvi and Detroit is certainly a standout, the Albany Symphony Orchestra recording under Julius Hegyi is quite good.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go with the above mentioned version vis Spotify 
Looking forward to something new as I am unfamiliar with the work of Chadwick


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 159118


George Chadwick: Symphonies

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

I am going to spin this one later .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 159118
> 
> 
> George Chadwick: Symphonies
> ...


My spin also………….


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Same version as the two above, but different CD (in my collection for about 30 years already):


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll dig out my Naxos recording over the weekend. One I haven't played for a number of years.

*ETA,*
I had a spare hour before heading off to Edinburgh for the day so managed to give the symphony a spin.
My summation is - a symphony that is enjoyable enough but not particularly distinctive. 
Perhaps tellingly the notes that come with the Naxos recording continually use phrases such as 'the mood is reminiscent of the finale of Schumann's Spring Symphony' - the references to Schubert, Schumann and Mendelssohn confirm my thought that there is nothing different to hear here but having made that observation if I hadn't heard any of the aforementioned composers I would regard the work as perfectly fine - unfortunately I had!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got the Naxos recording, and gave that a spin.

A very enjoyable work, although very derivative Mendelssohn-y at the same time. I heard a bit less Schumann than Malx.

I didn't expect Earth-shattering, to be honest, so for what it is, it's a good piece of music. 

Solid choice of SS!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Good choice! Haven't listened to this is a long time: Jarvi for me. 
As a side: will we ever have a chance to hear the First Symphony? Never recorded, not published. The score is on line and I'd like to think there's some enterprising orchestra/conductor who could resurrect it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Same version as the two above, but different CD (in my collection for about 30 years already):


Same here. I especially enjoy the Symphonic Sketches - IMHO "Noel" in particular is a real gem.


----------

